# 8 pounder!!!



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Too bad it was a Bowfin. Caught a bunch a small bass and had another biggun throw the hook. All were caught on plastic worms except one that ate a rapala. 




























Here's a 3 and 1/2 pounder caught yesterday on a live bluegill.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great fish and all but what the hell is up with your rod in the bottom picture? Are you using a fish-eye lens or something or does it always stay bent like that?


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

> *tunapopper (4/9/2009)*Great fish and all but what the hell is up with your rod in the bottom picture? Are you using a fish-eye lens or something or does it always stay bent like that?


That is pretty weird looking.. I used my IPHONE to take the pictures and they usually come out pretty good. I must have been moving when I snapped that one with the bass... I was about 20 yards from the green and was dodging golf balls:nononoThere might have been some moisture on the lens or something .


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Those bowfins will give you a heart attack sometimes when pulling them in. They look a lot like a largemouth whenthey are in the water and coming at you head on. I used to fish for bass a lot with live shinersdown around Wewahitchka . Many times I thought I had a 6+ lb bass on and it turned out to be a bowfin. (we always called them blackfish)

I've got an old .22 High Standard revolver I always referred to as the blackfish net.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

couple a good pics:letsdrink I hate those dang bowfin. They can b fun to catch but a pain in the butt when tryin to bass fish:doh


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, bowfin at the golf course. Good fight I bet.


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

> *welldoya (4/9/2009)*Those bowfins will give you a heart attack sometimes when pulling them in. They look a lot like a largemouth whenthey are in the water and coming at you head on. I used to fish for bass a lot with live shinersdown around Wewahitchka . Many times I thought I had a 6+ lb bass on and it turned out to be a bowfin. (we always called them blackfish)
> 
> I've got an old .22 High Standard revolver I always referred to as the blackfish net.


Yeah, Its funny you say that cause what happened. When I set hook I thought it was a snag.. Then he took off ,drag screamin ,pole bendin...I though I had a trophy bass until I seen him roll on top and saw his tail.. I was pissed but pretty happy at the same time sinceit was at least a big one.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *tunapopper (4/9/2009)*Great fish and all but what the hell is up with your rod in the bottom picture? Are you using a fish-eye lens or something or does it always stay bent like that?


Looks like when he used photoshop to stretch the fish it warped his rod oke

Great fish...with catch and release at the golf courses a Bowfin every now and then is a blast. Nice job on light tackle.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Never seen a bowfin but thats a nice fish I wouldn't mind catching it for the fight....


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

<H3>I've heard from a lot of people that Bowfin are not good tablefare and are considered a trash fish. After googling Bowfin I found that not only is it supposed to be decent tablefare if prepared fresh,but it is alsoon top of the list for freshwater gamefish.The species has survived over 150,000,000 years http://www.bowfinanglers.com/her's one of the myths about Bowfinoff of that website</H3><H3>Myth 3: My gramps and I cut one open back in the day and it smelled like a sewer and the meat looked like Cream of Wheat. I hope no one eats those, they can't be too good.</H3>

If it smelled like a sewer then I would suggest you do NOT cut open fish that have been dead on the bank for two days. An ancient fish, bowfin muscle is denser than that of "modern" fishes, hardly the consistency of Cream of Wheat. Indeed, that density may have led to the development of the gas bladder (see FAQ's). It is soft, especially when caught from warm waters, and on a hot day keeping a dead fin for several hours before cleaning doesn't help. Again, stay away from fish that are already crawling with maggots. 

Now, assuming exaggeration, we have all tasted fish that taste "bad" or "off" when by all rights they should be perfectly fine, and this is not restricted to bowfin. Catfish, bass, crappie, any freshwater fish can acquire this bad taste. I discovered the source in this paper by the USDA: 

_Geosmin, which is Greek for 'smells like dirt', is one of several compounds produced by algal organisms that grow in groundwater and soil and is a major cause of off-flavor. It has an aroma that people typically associate with soil. Geosmin is produced by blue-green algae blooms--pond scum--in ponds and other water bodies, including sometimes in catfish ponds. ...fish absorb these compounds, resulting in bad or dirty-tasting fish. _

The summer months, prime for finning, are the most likely times for these situations to occur according to a paper published by the University of Arkansas.

In reality, bowfin are great table fare so be sure to visit our Recipes page.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i think the rod looks weird because its sitting up on its handle


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Bowfin will raise hell in the bottom of a jonboat. I dont think I want to eat one.


----------

